# Death Sentence for Man Who Killed Florida Deputy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wftv.com*

Jason Wheeler killed a Lake County deputy and wounded two others. For that, a judge Monday said Wheeler should die. Wheeler killed Deputy Wayne Koester in an ambush in February of last year. A jury recommended the death penalty in May and Monday the judge went along with it. Wayne Koester's widow said she isn't sure if she'll ever be able to forgive Wheeler for killing her husband, but certainly she's relieved that it is finally over. The judge admitted he struggled with this life or death decision, but decided Wheeler's actions warranted the ultimate punishment. "This court regretfully sentences you to death in the manner provided by law," Judge Michael Johnson announced Monday afternoon. Email News Sign-Up Multiple Choices - Auto sign-up (LEFT ALIGN) GET WFTV NEWS HEADLINES BY EMAIL With a slight nod of his head, Wheeler barely acknowledged the punishment that awaits him. For the family of the Lake County sheriff's deputy he murdered, the death sentence is justice. "It's some closure, the pain is always gonna be there," said Ashley Koester, the victim's widow. Ashley clutched her husband's badge and a photo in court Monday. The couple's children clutched each other. They said the sentence was the punishment their father would have wanted. "It's good, because now my dad is probably looking down thinking, 'My job's done. It's over. No more worrying about it,'" said Amber Koester, the victim's daughter. Wheeler ambushed Deputy Wayne Koester and two others who responded to a domestic violence call at Wheeler's home back in 2005. Sheriff Chris Daniels had only been in office a month and helped the family through the tragedy. His death last week made the sentence especially poignant. They said the end of the case will also be a new beginning. "Part of us will always have Wayne and part of our family will never forget him. He's someone taken out of our life. It's just a better place we can be now," said Vic Koester, the victim's brother. In addition to Wheeler's death sentence, he also faces four life sentences for shooting the two deputies who survived.


----------



## spdawg0734 (Nov 25, 2004)

"This court *regretfully* sentences you to death in the manner provided by law," Judge Michael Johnson announced, I can not believe this judge would say this in open court in front of the family, what an ahole. This bastard did not show mercy on the the Deputy, none should be shown to him. He can seek forgiveness when he meets his maker. We are a nation of sheeps.
Stay Safe


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Some of these judges are freakin priceless...Least this prick is gonna get the needle, MUCH TOO easy a death


----------

